# Welches Programm denn nu?



## Kroflut (20. April 2007)

Aaaallso. Situation ist folgende:
Ich habe KEIN Mousepad, sondern zeichne mit der Maus. Seit ca. einem halben Jahr daddel ich mit Macromedia-Flash rum und finde, dass das Zeichnen mit Pfaden einfach ideal für die Arbeit mit der Maus ist - erstmal grob skizzieren, dann bei Bedarf Ankerpunkte und Krümmungen manipulieren, zum Feinarbeiten reinzoomen und rauszoomen nach Bedarf. Keine Krakeleien wenn die Maus mal nicht so sauber läuft, etc.

Nun begegnen mir im Internet dauernd Leute, die mich fragen, warum zur Hölle ich Flash verwende, wenn ich sowieso nur Fix-Grafiken mache. Meistens wird dann Photoshop vorgeschlagen.
Ich habe mir Photoshop angeschaut, und bin ziemlich beeindruckt, was da alles durch die Filter und die programmierbaren Pinsel möglich ist. Das will ich auch können!
Da ich kein reicher Mann bin hab ich mir nun GIMP besorgt, Open Source, und vom Leistungsumfang her wohl ziemlich ähnlich wie Photoshop.

Nächster logischer Schritt: Tutorials finden und einarbeiten. Im Moment sitz ich allerdings an einer Frustschwelle. Die Pfadfunktion bei Gimp scheint für alles mögliche gedacht, aber nicht dafür einfach zu zeichnen. Die ganzen schönen Pinsel-, Tinten- und Stiftfunktionen wollen alle freihand angesteuert werden, nix mit schön den Vektor nachkorrigieren, bis er so verläuft wie ich ihn haben will. 
Und freihand zeichnen mit der Maus ist nun mal wirklich die Pest. Man kriegt kaum einen geraden Strich hin und das Ergebnis schaut aus als hätts ein Fünfjähriger mit der linken Hand gekrakelt. 

Was ich gerne haben möchte ist ein Programm, mit dem ich schön mit Vektoren zeichnen kann und das Ergebnis dann möglichst einfach mit Filtern/Pinseln/Farbverläufen etc. aufbohre, bis ich eine Qualität erreichen kann, die nem gut gearbeiteten Photoshop-Gemälde entspricht. Und ja, kosten solls wenn möglich nix, weil ich ich derzeit von der Stütze lebe. Ich hab noch Dreamweaver, Extension Manager, Freehand und Fireworks auf der Kiste, mich allerdings noch nicht so richtig eingearbeitet.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mit GIMP grundsätzlich das falsche Programm habe oder ob ich einfach nur die falschen Tutorials erwischt habe. Ich hoffe, das mein Problem nachvollzogen werden kann und mir jemand spezifische Tipps entweder zu einem weitern Freewareprogramm oder zu passenden Tutorials für die vorhandenen Programme geben kann.


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Also bei GIMP muss ich Dir recht geben, das Teil kann einen zur Verzweiflung bringen 

Ich würde Dir Corel Draw empfehlen (nicht mit Corel PhotoPaint verwechseln). Corel Draw arbeitet fast ausschliesslich mit Vektoren und ist ab der Version 9 brauchbar und schon recht günstig zu bekommen. (siehe eBay)

Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## Hiondior (20. April 2007)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit GIMP. Es gibt ein nettes Buch von Rene Gäbler (Bildbearbeitung, Animation, Filter, Drucken und Scannen, GIMP im Internet) aus dem Franzis Verlag, das Buch kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Hat mir auch damals sehr geholfen.


----------



## Kroflut (20. April 2007)

@Hlondior: Zeichnest du mit Vektoren oder freihand per mousepad?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. April 2007)

Hi,
also Freehand durch CorelDraw zu ersetzen ist ja wohl nicht so ganz das wahre. Ich kauf mir auch nicht nen Porsche und ersetze ihn dann durch einen Golf nur weil ich mit der Steuerung nicht klarkomme.
Ich würd dir mal raten sich etwas mit Fireworks zu beschäftigen. Kann zwar nicht so viel wie PS und ist eigentlich auch eher nur für den Webeinsatz gedacht aber vielleicht reichts ja.
Desweiteren gibt es von PS auch noch die Elements Variante (ist aber schon etwas anderst als die Vollversion von PS) ansonsten schau doch einfach mal bei Ebay ob du eien ältere Version findest. PS ab der 5er kannst du alles machen was das Herz begehrt nur manchmal halt über den handwerklichen Weg. Immer mal wieder schauen. Manchmal findet man ein wirkliches Schnäpchen.
Ansonsten kann man zumindest in PS wenn man Freihändig eine gerade Linie ziehen will noch die shift-taste drücken.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kroflut (23. April 2007)

Meinst du mit Freehand jetzt "freihändig zeichnen" oder Adobe Freehand?
Weil wenns ums freihändig zeichnen geht, ich den Porsche durchaus z.B mit nem Audi Quattro ersetzen würde, solange ich keine vernünftige Strasse habe, um in deinem Bild zu bleiben. Freihändig zeichnen mit Maus ist einfach qualvoll, da hilft das beste ie nix. Und ja, ne gerade Linie krieg ich auch mit MS Paint noch hin, aber ne Kurve, die genau so verläuft wie sie soll? Mit der Maus?

Mit Adobe Freehand hab ich schon rumexperimentiert, hab aber bisher wohl die Filter und Pinseloptionen noch nicht entdeckt..
Könnte ich mit mehr Einarbeitungszeit mit Freehand vergleichbare Ergebnisse wie mit Photoshop hinbekommen?
Fireworks ist ja wohl eher dazu da, fertige Grafiken hübsch in Websites einzubinden, so wie ich das Programm bisher verstanden habe. Wobei ich bei dem ganzen Adobe-Paket etwas enttäuscht bin, was die Kompatibilität der Programme untereinander angeht. Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nur technisch noch etwas zu doof für...


----------



## ojamaney (23. April 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich würde Dir Corel Draw empfehlen. Es gibt die 11er Version schon für 15 Euro, neu, bei eBay. Da kann man doch kein Fehler machen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Corel-Draw-Graph...0QQihZ017QQcategoryZ28867QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In Draw kann man zB mit Bezier-Kurven jede Krümmung vom Kreis bis zur Schlange auch mit der Maus hinkriegen. Es hat jede Menge Filter um alle möglichen Effekte auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern. Selbst 3D-Schriften lassen sich mit dem Extrudier-Tool erstellen.

Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es nicht darum ein Programm zu ersetzen sondern um die Suche nach einem Malprogramm das Vektorzeichen unterstützt.

MFG ojamaney


----------

